

Tom Brady on Software Management - jsj1971
http://blog.slickedit.com/?p=229

======
aneesh
I've always wondered ... developers love to complain about managers at work,
but (even at a startup) are loath to BECOME that manager. My last boss, a
hacker at heart, was in a "management" role, and he hacked 70% of the day. He
was a pleasure to work with, and our group wrote some awesome software.

So, why don't more hackers become managers instead of just complaining?

~~~
edw519
"why don't more hackers become managers"

Been there, done that. Won't do it again. Why?

1\. I can earn more hacking.

2\. I can get way more done hacking.

3\. Hacking is more fun.

4\. I like building stuff.

5\. I hate doing lots of activity that produces little value.

6\. I can still get lots of human interface being a hacker without being the
bad guy.

7\. I can cure my own headaches a lot more easily.

8\. The computer does exactly what I tell it. Try that with any person.

9\. I may be doing something that's never been done before. Less likely for a
manager.

10\. I'm a natural born hacker. I wonder if anyone is a natural born manager.

~~~
marcus
Yes there are a few natural born managers, but they are rare and far in
between.

~~~
pchristensen
And they're probably busy using those skills to be that awesome schoolteacher
we all fondly remember.

------
hsuresh
Why do we need managers anyway?

